# Just Joined



## spartan488to300 (Feb 6, 2008)

I can't get bb.com at work anymore cause they blocked it. Was looking for a new forum to use as most of the time I spend online I am at work and this one looked good. Love the mag so thought the forum would be cool too.

I started lifting and eating well aug of 06 when I weighed in at 488lbs after my summer vacation.

I lost alot of weight the first 6 months then my bad back and knees started to put a damper on things. I went up and down in the 440's and 450's for about a year then this new years I rededicated myself. I also started to work towards being excepted for gastric bypass if I fail.

I have dropped 10 lbs so far this year but my back has also gone out twice. I am fighting through it and have put off cardio for a couple of weeks to let my back heal.

I am also doing some video blogs on youtube.

I am just about to kick back in with light cardio on monday and keep amping up my lifting which is my true passion when it comes to exercise. I love to push myself in the gym.

Alright thought I would intro myself and I need somewhere to keep a writen journal I can access at work so this is going to be it.

Todays workout

Shoulder day

Shoulder Press Mach 
50lbs /10reps, 60lbs /10reps, 70lbs/10, 80lbs/10reps x 3

Lateral D.B. Raises 
15lbs/ 10reps, 20lbs/10 reps, 25lbs/10 reps x 3

Shoulder Shrugs (once up the top of the D.B. rack)
20lbs/10reps, 25lbs/10reps, 30lbs/10reps, 35lbs/10reps, 40lbs/10reps, 45lbs/10reps, 50lbs/10reps, 55lbs/10 reps

This is my 6th week working out and I have been increasing everyweek. I start with 2 days of circuit work then moved on to what I doing right now which is 1 Body Part a day 5 days and sat and sun off.

I have not started to work my legs yet because of the bad back and knees I will add this when I have lost some more weight as well as increasing my cardio steadily


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 6, 2008)

Welcome aboard Spartan! 

We have a couple of members with a story like yours, and from reading their stories there is no doubt you can also achieve the same results,but only if your dedicated.


----------



## spartan488to300 (Feb 6, 2008)

min0 lee said:


> Welcome aboard Spartan!
> 
> We have a couple of members with a story like yours, and from reading their stories there is no doubt you can also achieve the same results,but only if your dedicated.



thanks for the welcome I plan on being dedicated but I don't want to talk to much crap about my dedication cause in the past I have not been able to walk the walk but I am going to try my hardest to change that.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 6, 2008)

spartan488to300 said:


> thanks for the welcome I plan on being dedicated but I don't want to talk to much crap about my dedication cause in the past I have not been able to walk the walk but I am going to try my hardest to change that.


Don't worry about the talk, we are all ears.....just as long it really isn't crap.


----------



## Irons77 (Feb 6, 2008)

Welcome! Any questions post them up we will help


----------

